# fresh water tank brackets



## firewood (Mar 17, 2009)

hi iam only posting this to try to let others know .
i have fixed mine now.
over xmas we was away in our starblazer, we had parked up near the sea haveing a brew.
there was a good wind outside but in the m/h was one hell of a draft .
when we got home i took a look under the m/h and one of the 2 brackets that hold the fresh water tank in had broke . the brackets are made of the thinnest pieces of steel i have seen for such a job and to top that thay are only held in by 3 small salf tapper screws .
now i have made some brackets out of stainless steel and bolted in .

we was lucky as i do travel with water in the tank but this time the tank was empty.
our m/h was new december 2008 so its only just 3 years old


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

I would raise this issue with Autocruise. AND V.O.S.A.

It would appear there is a serious design fault present. that could easily require a safety recall for any similar vehicle from Autocruise.

Just think of the consequences if your tank had been full of water and had "parted company" with your MH whilst you were in the middle lane of a busy motorway    

Do it NOW, include photographs (if you have any ) of the failed article


----------



## firewood (Mar 17, 2009)

this is made worse by the fact it has in november had a hab check and its frist mot


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

Hi Firewood
sorry to hear about that issue with the blazer. 

It seems typical of the standard of autocruise now that Swift have taken over. Autocruise was once a marque renowned for quality and the standard of build but sorry to say no more. Yes they are still built at the same factory but the materials they have to use are getting more substandard each year as cost are cut (but not the prices of the MHs i see) as these are dictated by Swift.

Had several problems with mt Startrail and so has DJbullman on his startail too. And many Bolero owners will wonder why their door wont shut properly too....

I would write a formal letter of complaint to swift and see what response you get. Probally the first words out of their mouth will be that youy van isnt under warranty which they tried with me but found out to their cost they were wrong.

Good luck mate

Phill


----------



## Curtisden (Mar 23, 2009)

*Water tank brackets*

First see my post here.

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-118419-.html

Swift are in contact with me and have said they will replace.
Thats not good enough. The brackets are so week and poor in design that they will fail not might.

Come on swift how about a reply post to show you care?

Peter


----------



## firewood (Mar 17, 2009)

after the way the tank was fitted in not sure i would want swift to do it .


----------



## Curtisden (Mar 23, 2009)

*Water Tank brackets*

Hi
Did you put any packing in the cushion the tank from rubbing?
Peter


----------



## ukgreynomads (Jan 19, 2008)

Thanks Firewood
We are at Blackmore C & CC site at present and are now staying for a few more days (man flu  ), I will look at the tank straps at the first opportunity, I did notice very early on that the "paint" on the straps was peeling. 2 additional problems we did have were that the overflow pipe had not been "released" to the outside and within 6 months (our Starblazer purchased March 2009) the plastic surround around the top access had cracked because they had only used thin pieces of wood, small screws and no glue to support the square of false floor, no wonder it was creaking every time we walked through! I rectified this myself and the dealer supplied a new surround.
Happy New Year
Alan.


----------



## firewood (Mar 17, 2009)

*Re: Water Tank brackets*



Curtisden said:


> Hi
> Did you put any packing in the cushion the tank from rubbing?
> Peter


yes i put some foam in it


----------



## Curtisden (Mar 23, 2009)

*Water tank brackets update*

Update
Today after reminding swift that they had not sent replacement brackets they arrived only a month late.
Same weak thin brackets that failed before.
Johns Cross service offered to refit them for me and we agreed they would weld a web into the 90 bend to try to stop it bending.
Thanks Johns cross again and come on swift take this seriously. The tank could fall off.
Peter


----------

